# Anyone here into the organic food craze?



## TheExperiment (May 31, 2013)

I've thought about getting into the organic food craze. I may start up my own little garden and grow tomatoes, cord, herbs, peppers, potatoes, and corn. As for meat, I'm going to try and start eating beef and chicken that are antibiotic/hormone free, grass fed, wild range, etc. For eggs, I'm going to get grass fed, wild range chicken eggs that have the big orange yolk instead of the commercial grocery yellow ones. 

And I am going to try and stay away from processed foods, except for a couple of bottles of Coca-Cola per day


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 31, 2013)

My eldest daughter is and has been for the last few years. Doesn't grow anything but buys all organic stuff. Trader Joes and Fresh and Easy is where she gets most of her stuff. Definitely more expensive. She's a vegetarian, also. Yoga and all that. She's 5'2" about 110lbs....maybe. She walks around on her hands in a handstand. Really strong. She's absolutely insane like her mother....thankfully I'm on good terms with both of them.
My daughter comes around to eat and cook her food. Actually, she did. She moved to San Diego a couple of weeks ago. I miss her. She's up visiting my youngest daughter in LA right now. Maybe she'll stop by on her way back? Imma ask her.


----------



## losieloos (May 31, 2013)

I'm not into all of that for the meat, I like my chicken pumped full of hormones.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2013)

Only some things. Pesticides are fat soluble so for fatty meats like steaks and for whole eggs I go organic.

For lean beef, poultry and egg whites no. 

Produce, sometimes.


----------



## j2048b (May 31, 2013)

i have a friend who gets some farm fresh eggs and chicken breasts, i dunno, but the chicken tasted really gamey, and i puked, i guess im just use to the hormone filled 28 grams per breast that i have always eaten?

i can tolerate the grass fed beef, and others but the chicken couldn't do it! produce i try to but man why buy a bag of "organic" apples when i can get more for cheaper, and the rules for actually listing stuff as organic is very lax, and it doesnt even have to be fully organic in order to actually be deemed organic by the fda's standards.... just another gimmick for the fda and agriculture in order to gain more money of people when they list it as organic..

How much of what u used was actually organic? the soil, the seeds??


----------



## DF (May 31, 2013)

There is a shoppers guide called the clean 15.   The list ranks fruit & veggies from most to least contaminated.  I buy mostly hormone free meat ect...  I like to know which hormones I'm taking


----------



## j2048b (May 31, 2013)

and another thing is the SOIL!! how much crap is in it already, how can u really grow something "organic?" the soil has been saturated for so many years with different types of stuff that in order to truly make it organic, ud have to really till that shit, and add in a bunch of other stuff just to make "good" soil... i mean the amounts of pills and medicines dumped into our water supply daily by people throwing stuff down their toilets, and emptying pill bottles and add in the fluoride, which has risen over the years, and tons of other "needed chemicals"  ur taking something you will have grown urself, (organic i guess?) using water thats medicated, and soil thats saturated with god knows what and deeming it "organic"  i just dont believe anything is truly organic the way it was ever intended to be... due to the poisoning of the ground and water thru out the years...


----------



## gymrat827 (May 31, 2013)

when i can afford it yes.  milk always, eggs always beef sometimes.  processed foods (i barely eat any) but i really try to get orgainc when eating that shit.


----------



## PFM (May 31, 2013)

j2048b said:


> and another thing is the SOIL!! how much crap is in it already, how can u really grow something "organic?" the soil has been saturated for so many years with different types of stuff that in order to truly make it organic, ud have to really till that shit, and add in a bunch of other stuff just to make "good" soil... i mean the amounts of pills and medicines dumped into our water supply daily by people throwing stuff down their toilets, and emptying pill bottles and add in the fluoride, which has risen over the years, and tons of other "needed chemicals"  ur taking something you will have grown urself, (organic i guess?) using water thats medicated, and soil thats saturated with god knows what and deeming it "organic"  i just dont believe anything is truly organic the way it was ever intended to be... due to the poisoning of the ground and water thru out the years...



Same school of thought.............what do they do grow it on another planet?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2013)

j2048b said:


> and another thing is the SOIL!! how much crap is in it already, how can u really grow something "organic?" the soil has been saturated for so many years with different types of stuff that in order to truly make it organic, ud have to really till that shit, and add in a bunch of other stuff just to make "good" soil... i mean the amounts of pills and medicines dumped into our water supply daily by people throwing stuff down their toilets, and emptying pill bottles and add in the fluoride, which has risen over the years, and tons of other "needed chemicals"  ur taking something you will have grown urself, (organic i guess?) using water thats medicated, and soil thats saturated with god knows what and deeming it "organic"  i just dont believe anything is truly organic the way it was ever intended to be... due to the poisoning of the ground and water thru out the years...



You're making a bunch of suppositions that you can't back up.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You're making a bunch of suppositions that you can't back up.



Oh really??? 

Here is one web site i found thru google in about 3 seconds
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=soil-depletion-and-nutrition-loss


----------



## j2048b (Jun 1, 2013)

And here are a few more:

http://www.fluoridealert.org/articles/50-reasons/


----------



## j2048b (Jun 1, 2013)

I have enough hippie friends who can find a ton more if pob or anyone else is interested... PFM agreed with me because he truly knows whats up!! 

Our soil has degraded, and so has our water supply over the last 100 years by a lot both by over flouride and chemicals that SOMEONE ELSE SAYS WE NEED


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2013)

j2048b said:


> I have enough hippie friends who can find a ton more if pob or anyone else is interested... PFM agreed with me because he truly knows whats up!!
> 
> Our soil has degraded, and so has our water supply over the last 100 years by a lot both by over flouride and chemicals that SOMEONE ELSE SAYS WE NEED



Wow you're feisty... Google all you want. When you've worked in this field for a decade and hold a degree in it then we can talk. I can find information on Google that says that global warming is real and sasquatch exists.

Knocking an attempt at reducing your exposure to toxics is just plain dumb.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow you're feisty... Google all you want. When you've worked in this field for a decade and hold a degree in it then we can talk. I can find information on Google that says that global warming is real and sasquatch exists.
> 
> Knocking an attempt at reducing your exposure to toxics is just plain dumb.



Haha touche! I understand where people r comming from and yeah u are correct, no degree, i acknowledge that and YES people eating healthier with less chemicals and toxins in their food is what all people shouldstrive todo,

 but that is why people need to understand that truly organic foods will still have toxins, albeit, not as many but the fda allows certain things to still be in what they deem organic, minus gmo's, its listed in the fda, and its still alarming what they deem organic....

Rant over

Op please make ur own soil so that u can be sure u know what is going into the growth of ur food, and get ur water tested for contaminants so u also know what is going in to as well....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2013)

j2048b said:


> but that is why people need to understand that truly organic foods will still have toxins, albeit, not as many but the fda allows certain things to still be in what they deem organic, minus gmo's, its listed in the fda, and its still alarming what they deem organic....



I'll certainly grant you this much.  Except its USDA not FDA


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 1, 2013)

the other thing is that "organic" aint exactly what you think it is.  It is more of a marketing ploy than an actual growing style/philosophy.

To most people, when you say organic, they think no pesticides, fungicides or any chemicals...  period!

But there was/is a loophole.  In the beginning, the government allowed a short list of items that can be used on food until things were figured out, and this list was supposed to sunset after a certain period of time.  Instead, this "short" list has grown considerably, and there is more on this list of acceptable additives than you might suspect.

It took me awhile to find the list, but you can find it if you are patient and google it.

The other thing is that the word "organic" is now being attached to processed food, like (this might be a bad example) frozen pizza or something similar.

Being able to use the word "organic" means big bucks for the industry, and is being used inappropriately if you ask me.

There is a guy down the street that grows all his own veggies and has his own veggie stand.  He uses real manure for fertilizer.  I know cause I watch him put it in there.  I don't know if he meets the definition of "organic" how the word was originally intended, but close enough for me.  I try to buy as much of my fresh veggies from him as I can.

Personally, when I see the word organic, I reach for my wallet because I feel like i'm getting robbed.  So how can a large conglomerate claim it's veggies are organic, when what we really expect is veggies raised naturally and by hand?


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 1, 2013)

this isn't the actual list, but it will give you an idea of what i'm talking about

http://organic.lovetoknow.com/Permitted_Chemicals_List_for_Organic_Farming

boric acid?

Streptomycin??

Tetracycline??

Oils??? really?

Ethylene gas??

Or do any of you blokes think any of this stuff is in line with the "spirit" of organic farming?


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 1, 2013)

the sad truth/reality is that the organic foods you purchase from Safeway is probably no more healthy/nutritious than the non organic stuff.

now, if you can get REAL organic food, stuff totally grown by hand, with no chemicals, and with real manure for fertilizer...

...now then you would have something.  

But I seriously doubt that the "organic" stuff you get in the store meets this criterion.


----------



## Jada (Jun 1, 2013)

i love organic bananas ! they never get fruit flys compare to the regular , wonder y :-?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> the sad truth/reality is that the organic foods you purchase from Safeway is probably no more healthy/nutritious than the non organic stuff.
> 
> now, if you can get REAL organic food, stuff totally grown by hand, with no chemicals, and with real manure for fertilizer...
> 
> ...




Buying locally from farms is really the only way to get close...

Can't wait to see what this monsanto protection bill does for the industry.


----------



## TheExperiment (Jun 1, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> this isn't the actual list, but it will give you an idea of what i'm talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what upsets me. I don't want all those antibiotics/additives/pesticides in my food. I do know that now that organic food has picked up, the "organic" criteria has been more laxed.

Saddening to say the least.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 1, 2013)

TheExperiment said:


> This is what upsets me. I don't want all those antibiotics/additives/pesticides in my food. I do know that now that organic food has picked up, the "organic" criteria has been more laxed.
> 
> Saddening to say the least.



so let me ask you, honestly...

who do you think pushes to have chemicals added to the list?

(follow the money trail and you should be able to come up with the answer)

and so now you realize "organic" food really isn't "organic" after all.

so if it aint organic, then what is it?

...besides a way to make you pay more for food?


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 1, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> who do you think pushes to have chemicals added to the list?
> 
> (follow the money trail and you should be able to come up with the answer)



Here is a place that i use to look up who is donating to who/what/where...

www.followthemoney.org


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 1, 2013)

I get my veggies right from my Ole mans garden and he grows all organic top notch. My next door neighbor sells me eggs right outta his chicken coop. Fresh eggs are so much better its ridiculous. So easy too. You can buy a pretty nice coop these days at a top notch pet store for about $300. It holds 2-4 females and eggs just come a rockin'!
!SHRUGS!


----------



## DF (Jun 1, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> the other thing is that "organic" aint exactly what you think it is.  It is more of a marketing ploy than an actual growing style/philosophy.
> 
> To most people, when you say organic, they think no pesticides, fungicides or any chemicals...  period!
> 
> ...



True organic farmers don't want this bullshit.  It's the big farms that want this shit included so they can label their shit as "organic".

The goal for myself & for my family is to lower the exposure of toxins in our food.  *You will never *be able to eliminate everything.  As POB said buy your produce local when you can.


----------



## DF (Jun 1, 2013)

If you want to research something look into Monsanto.  This company is going to have a monopoly on the world food supply & our government will protect them.  They will get a free pass on any kind of diseases that their GMO seeds produce in the future.  Much like big pharma has protection from their vaccines causing injuries.  

A good source of info is EWG.org.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 1, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> There is a shoppers guide called the clean 15.   The list ranks fruit & veggies from most to least contaminated.  I buy mostly hormone free meat ect...  I like to know which hormones I'm taking



Really bad when I have to take aromasin and nolva after eating chicken these days


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 1, 2013)

Times Roman - When did Hep-A make it on to that list of things acceptable to be added to "ORGANIC" food?

Wont fucking believe this....

http://www.ivpressonline.com/news/i...-blend-frozen-berries-20130601,0,113408.story


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 1, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Times Roman - When did Hep-A make it on to that list of things acceptable to be added to "ORGANIC" food?
> 
> Wont fucking believe this....
> 
> http://www.ivpressonline.com/news/i...-blend-frozen-berries-20130601,0,113408.story



I read the article.  I don't see Hep A as an item on a list of acceptable additives?  I don't think it was added.  I think the food was contaminated somehow?

or did I read the article wrong?


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 1, 2013)

I was being fictitious brother...

I just thought it was ironic that I was reading this thread about food contamination and the next day some "organic" food is giving people Hepatitis. 

You would think there would be more rules & regs about what type of environments the "organic" labeled food can be in.

Maybe I'm wrong and its organically grown Hep-A so it fits the bill, lol


----------



## DF (Jun 1, 2013)

Organic food still use fertilizer (shit) to grow crops.  I'll tell you that in the US we spread our treated human waste on our wheat fields .... Fact.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 1, 2013)

My overall point is that "organic" foods purchased at a grocery store is a waste of money.  There have been articles written that more or less say that non organic foods in the store are just as healthy and safe.

The "organic" food craze really is a rip off.

But Sheople do what they are told...


----------



## DF (Jun 1, 2013)

Seems to me that the sheople as you say are the ones that don't question what they put in their mouths nor do they care.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 1, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> My overall point is that "organic" foods purchased at a grocery store is a waste of money.  There have been articles written that more or less say that non organic foods in the store are just as healthy and safe.
> 
> The "organic" food craze really is a rip off.
> 
> But Sheople do what they are told...



I agree.........


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 1, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Seems to me that the sheople as you say are the ones that don't question what they put in their mouths nor do they care.



many of these sheople are sincere in their beliefs that "organic" food at the grocery store is indeed more healthy/safe than the non organic variety.

...unfortunately, they are too trusting, and haven't done their homework.  

...they believe what they are told, and act accordingly.  Questioning what they are told doesn't occur to them, and this is what makes them sheople.


----------



## DF (Jun 1, 2013)

I have looked at the differences. I have read books/articles. Interviewed organic farmers and "traditional" farmers.  The facts indeed point to less toxic exposure with organic farming.  Now whether or not t h e increased exposure causes issues within the body is debatable.  I for one believe the danger is from accumulated exposure.


----------



## Cashout (Jun 2, 2013)

This is like arguing about which turd in the sewer actually stinks the least.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 2, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I have looked at the differences. I have read books/articles. Interviewed organic farmers and "traditional" farmers.  The facts indeed point to less toxic exposure with organic farming.  Now whether or not t h e increased exposure causes issues within the body is debatable.  I for one believe the danger is from accumulated exposure.



I'm splitting hairs, but my beef is with the commercial organic farmers, not the farmers market type organic farmers.

True, less overall pesticides/chemicals with the organics, but they are still there.

Here's the funny part, if most people properly washed their fruits/veggies (many don't), this would have a significant impact on reducing their chemical intake.

And some of the problem is most people don't eat enough fruits/veggies.  So would it be more beneficial to eat more fruits/veggies, or pry open the wallet further to eat the same inadequate amount, but let's make sure it's organic?

The other part, that people really haven't thought about, is that there are a variety of other ways for chemicals to come in contact with us.  Unless you have very clean water, the shower is a horrible way to ingest chemicals (you breath it in, you swallow it, you absorb it through your skin).

The carpet in your house, especially when new, emits harmful chemicals that cause a variety of problems.  There was a show on 60 minutes a few years back on this issue.  Not sure to what extent the industry has cleaned up it's act.

The paint in your house releases volatile organic compounds, especially when recently painted, that can cause health problems.

Your house more than likely (especially if an older house) probably contains molds/fungus that can cause health problems.  We had to move one time because we discovered very toxic molds growing in a house and was making my son sick.

The mattress you sleep on is more than likely infested with very tiny bugs that if you are sensitive to them, can cause an array of health problems.  And forget about sleeping on a mattress in a motel!  Another episode on 60 minutes.

ever drink out of a plastic water bottle you buy from a store?  In all likelihood, the plastics release chemicals that contribute to lowering your testosterone levels and can trigger obesity.  People drink out of plastic water bottles all the time.  You buy em by the case at Costco!

My point is this.  
There are so many things to worry about.  So unless I'm going to get real serious and start plugging the biggest, most economical holes first, why would I want to jump on the real expensive option that hasn't proven to be any safer than a non organic food?


----------



## sprawl33 (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't go crazy but I do try to stay at the local produce market.
things are not always organic but its not some super sprayed/picked 10days ago and shipped junk either


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 24, 2013)

Honestly none of the shit matters

People go organic/certain diets/certain lifestyles to INCREASE LONGEVITY

However, there are no garaunteed

Hell, even Jack Lalanne couldn't make it to 100...but fuckers smoking cigarettes and drinking become SUPERCENTENARIANS

All genetics..just dont become obese/hit by a bus/shot, etc and hope for longevity

Now I'll go enjoy my non-organic chicken


----------



## itsnotheroinmom (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a pretty large vegetable garden, however it's only because growing plants is a nice relaxing hobby.  I used to be all into ultra-healthy / semi-full organic diet like life style.  Didn't really do anything for me.  However having fresh produce you grew yourself feels sort of nice, just as it's a little accomplishment.

I don't think the problem lies with 'not organic' food, but rather way over-processed shit.  Just my two cents.

Anyone want a heirloom tomato?
-Itsnotheroinmom


----------



## 49ER (Aug 24, 2013)

I buy whatever organic is affordable I do believe its better crops and animals are made to grow at a fast rate that is not natural. And cows in a regular setting is just disgusting and they feed them a unnatural diet. Cows are meant to roam free and eat green grass lol I still eat regular meat organic is not in the budget. I buy beans milk bananas cereal organic sometimes ground beef from costco.


----------

